# Video Acceleration Options



## smarf (Dec 25, 2006)

I have a HP Pavilion zv6000 with an ATI Radeon Xpress 200 card under XP Home.  What settings, tweaks, or driver replacements could I use?  Should I change the OS?  Is there another card out there?

Thanks...


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 25, 2006)

smarf said:


> I have a HP Pavilion zv6000 with an ATI Radeon Xpress 200 card under XP Home.  What settings, tweaks, or driver replacements could I use?  Should I change the OS?  Is there another card out there?
> 
> Thanks...



For starters, what are your system specs?  How much Ram memory do you have,ETC? Do you use this computer for Cad and 3dsMax only? Have you looked at 'Windows XP Optimization' yet?


----------



## smarf (Dec 25, 2006)

*Here we go...*

I have 1GB ram, XP home, ATI Mobility Radeon Xpress 200 series with the ati2mtag.sys driver dated 5/1/05.  XP Home is version 5.1.2600 SP2.  AMD Athlon 64 Processor 3200+ x86 Family 15 Model 47 stepping 2  at 1994 MHz.

Now, what information did you _really_ need and I'll go get it!


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 25, 2006)

Actually thats a good start, Look at my system specs <---, for another example. How about what you use the puter for, is it all work with the programs you mentioned, or do we need to set up profiles for multi use configurations.


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 25, 2006)

It's still X-mas where I am and I gota lot to do today.  For starters go to the "general Software" section of TPU and check out the fourth thread "Optimizing Windows XP" there is a lot of good information there to optimize how your PC can work for you.  It shows you how to stop the PC from starting programs you never use, thus preventing them from hoigging CPU cycles and wasting resources on things you don't need.  I must warn you though,  HP/Compact pc's are probably the most cycle hogging machines on the market and a lot of their system hogging programs cannot be shut down.  We should be able to make it better though.  If you depend on this machine for work; look into investing in a Fire GL graphics card($1000+).  The Fire GL realy optimizes detailed graphics and is the card of choice for software graphics designers and architecs ETC. If you just want better graphics then upgrade to a better card like X1800 series or 7800 series or better.


----------



## smarf (Dec 25, 2006)

*Just one user...*

There's just one user, no gaming, but lots of cad work and 3ds max rendering work.  Are the cards you mentioned usuable in this _laptop_?  What sales site has the best compatability database and what has the best installation instructions, if any?  I'll check out those areas you mentioned for system optimization...


----------



## smarf (Dec 25, 2006)

*Oh...*

How do I put my spec's up like you did...that's very cool.   Thanks...


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 25, 2006)

Sorry was in a hurry didn't recgnize it as a laptop!  Most laptops have to have the graphics cards installed during assembly, and it would probably cost to much to upgrade now!  Try the optimization guide and see what you can do with it! BRB gotta go pickup some freinds for X-Mas dinner(30 min @ least).


----------



## smarf (Dec 25, 2006)

*I found it...*

I see where to put my spec' up...I'll get on it...


----------



## smarf (Dec 25, 2006)

*Have a great xmas dinner...*

talk to you later...drive safe...


----------



## overclocker (Dec 25, 2006)

the xpress 200 is a onboard GFX card and you can not upgrade it sorry buddy but its a pritty good card for intergraded GFX i have thes same laptop its sounds like more or less the core on it is 300MHZ and it overclocks to 350MHZ with out a problem for me.


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 26, 2006)

overclocker said:


> the xpress 200 is a onboard GFX card and you can not upgrade it sorry buddy but its a pritty good card for intergraded GFX i have thes same laptop its sounds like more or less the core on it is 300MHZ and it overclocks to 350MHZ with out a problem for me.


The one in my destop OC to 450 and no problem....


----------



## smarf (Dec 26, 2006)

*Cool...*

nVidia has special drivers for cad work...do you think ATI would have anything similar?


----------



## overclocker (Dec 26, 2006)

Zubasa said:


> The one in my destop OC to 450 and no problem....



laptops have less power going to them so they only go to 350 core my desktop went to 550MHZ core i couldnt beleave it!


----------

